# I Need an RB!!



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey all, I would first like to thank anyone who helps me in advance. I currently have two Datsun 280z's, one is a 77 and the other is a 75. I am currently building the 77 and have completely finshed any and all body and interior work, but I came across a problem when I tried working on building the engine. The problem is that I need to transfer the Intake Manifold and the Fuel Injection System over to the 77 from the 75, and I did not feel like messing with the Fuel Injection. I took it to a local engine shop and they said that they were going to charge me $2,265 for the entire job. So I have decided to buy a new engine and then part out both of my L28's, only to find out that the only other engine that will fit in my car with no major modifications done to the engine bay is the RB-Series motors. I have looked for L-Series motors up and down the internet and in many places within 250 miles from where I live and have had no luck. I have found several RB25DET's for about $2000 per, but I only realistically have $2000 total for the engine, transmission, etc., and shipping. I got one guy to drop the price to $1800 for the engine and tranny and ECU but shipping will still cost $375 from Arizona to Texas. I need some advice from anyone who will give it to me about whether to stay with the L-Series and pay out the ass for installation of all the parts or go ahead and swap for an RB25. Any advice will be incredibly appreciated because I need this car to be done and running as soon as I possibly can. Thanks in advance.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The RB would be nice but it would be even better to keep it with the original equipment.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Do you know where I might be able to get an RB for less than 2 g's? I can use the profit from parting my car to pay for installation so I'm not worried about that I just need the engine and everything that goes with it.. I live in East Texas, but I can travel to Dallas or Shrevport, LA or Bossier City or somewhere like that. Thanks for helping.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

afroeman said:


> Do you know where I might be able to get an RB for less than 2 g's? I can use the profit from parting my car to pay for installation so I'm not worried about that I just need the engine and everything that goes with it.. I live in East Texas, but I can travel to Dallas or Shrevport, LA or Bossier City or somewhere like that. Thanks for helping.


 I'd go with the RB, it'll walk all over the L any day. Since you've found all the stuff you need at a reasonable price, might as well bite the bullet.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I'd go with the RB, it'll walk all over the L any day. Since you've found all the stuff you need at a reasonable price, might as well bite the bullet.



:werd:.. yeah RB is great motor. Nice and solid. Who in AZ did you get that price from? just curious...?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> :werd:.. yeah RB is great motor. Nice and solid. Who in AZ did you get that price from? just curious...?


 Yeah no kidding.... I'd rob a bank or sell some body parts (Not my own  ) if I found one that cheap.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Call Gotham Racing 817-788-8726 ask for Aaron. They had 5 complete swaps a week or so ago. Engine,tranny, harness and ECU for $2500. There located in Ft Worth Tx. Were doin a swap in a 280.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey guys I appreciate all the insight but sadly... The lowest install quote for the RB I've recieved was $19,372!!!! Because I hav eto get a new front clip, a new Fuel Tank, new Fuel Lines, hoses, etc., Fuel Pump, I'll have to run an Intercooler and everything.. Just to install the dam thing... So I'm gonna work on my own fuel injection and do it myself.. If I blow myself up, then I would like to go ahead and thank everyone here for their sharing of knowledge and support...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Um whoever quoted you tried to rape you really bad. It's not going to cost anywhere near that price.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah I figured so, but that was a local shop and then I got a quote from SilviaWerks in Dallas and they quoted me almost $25 grand. They said the quote was so high because in order to change from the L-Series to the RB-Series you have to completely re-route the fuel lines, not to mention replace them, you have to replace the fuel tank, the radiator, you have to get a new RB front clip (Which was going to cost about $4 g's in and of itself), you have to get custom piping for the intercooler system, you'll have to strengthen the frame, you have to get new motor mounts, new tranny mounts, a stronger driveshaft, stronger axles, new suspension system. Basically they told me that if I wanted to do an RB swap, I would be better off going to the local Nissan Dealer and buying myself a Nissan 350Z. I really appreciate you guys and if you all know anywhere in East Texas, West Louisiana, South Oklahoma, or South Arkansas that can do an RB swap into an S12 Body 1977 Datsun 280Z Coupe for really cheap, please let me know.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

is the rb street legal in the us. i wanted an rb25det in my 300zx.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm not sure living in California and all of their emissions laws. I'm sure there is a way though.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

are they legal in other states


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Technically no, will they ever know you have it? No. Unless they do emissions testing.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

As to what I'm aware of emissions testing, at least here, they don't care about what engine in what car generally, as long as it passes the requirements for the _chassis_. So you can have a 5.7 liter engine, and as long as it blows the same or less than the stock V6, no problem. It would be the same with the RB. At least here that is the case. I can't speak for other states.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's what I meant I mean they won't ever know it's an RB but you still have to make it emissions legal.


----------

